# Christmas Prime Rib



## rbnice1 (Mar 2, 2018)

Ok this is way way late, but I was out of the country on business before Christmas then out again after for a month.  I am finally getting caught back up and now I am leaving on Monday again so if I don't do this now I never will.  And I have no pics...  I suck.  I will try this again when I get back and will make sure I take pics.

Started out with a 10lb boneless prime rib from my local butcher.  Then trimmed it down to what I like and wrapped it up using cotton string so it was uniform.  Put it on my MES at 160F for 4 hours with smoke.  After smoke the IT was 115F or so.  I then vac sealed it and put it in a big cooler I set up for my sous vide to fit into.  I left it like that at 137f for just over 48 hours.  I pulled it then drained all the juices into a pot for auju and gravy then put it in the over on broil for 5 minutes to crisp up the outside.  Let rest for 10 minutes or so then sliced into 1 inch thick cuts.

On my life the best prime rib I have ever had!  It cut good and head together but on your plate you could cut it with your fork no need for a knife.  It had a great flavor including a nice smokey flavor but no overpowering.  Everyone loved it including my crazy mom who doesnt like smoked foods.  I have had prime rib with this good of flavor but was tougher and I have had prime rib that was this tender but had little flavor but never both.  I may have to try a full tender loin next.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 2, 2018)

RBN1, Sounds like a winner !


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2018)

It sure sounds good!
Too bad you didn't get any photo's!
Al


----------



## rbnice1 (Mar 3, 2018)

I promise I will on the next one.


----------

